# Loopback cable for E-MU Tracker Pre USB



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

I've gone back and forth a bit in making a USB preamp/soundcard decision, but now I think I'm settled on the E-MU Tracker Pre USB 2.0 due to the fact that I can find some other uses for it.

This product has phantom powered balanced/unbalanced combo XLR+1/4" inputs and and balanced/unbalanced 1/4" outputs. Output ground lift options, too.

For the loopback should I use a simple 1/4" TS cable between the output and the "combo" XLR center input, i.e., an unbalanced connection?

Alternatively there is the functionally equivalent 1/4" TS --> RCA adapter plug as an option.

For REW use my intention is to use the EMM-6 mic.

Thanks!

BK


----------



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

Some details for clarification:










And some info from "page 49":


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Simply connect a 1/4" TS (unbalanced) cable between the right line out to the right line-in (combo jack).

Run your soundcard calibration routine. Save the file and point REW to it.

Now run a Measurement from 0-20000Hz with the loopback in place to be sure your response result is a flat line (indicating the soundcard cal file is valid). Before the measure, be sure to run Check Levels and Calibrate SPL routines.

Remove the loopback, and that right channel is now used for your mic-in (XLR) and line-out to the receiver.

brucek


----------



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks!

Ordered the following:

- E-MU Tracker USB preamp and sound card
- 1/4" TS cable (5')
- 1/4" TS --> dual RCA splitter (6")
- XLR cable (15')
- CSL "calibrated" EMM-6 mic
(-still need to pick up a RS SPL meter)

I think that covers it on the hardware side.

BK


----------



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

I received the E-MU Tracker Pre today and started to play with it. So far, so good. Nice little unit.

Seems to work great as a high-quality headphone pre-amp, which was one of my other secondary applications.

Below is my first attempt at REW soundcard calibration (cal + measure curves). Vertical axis is 0.1dB/division. Everything look OK to the experts? :nerd:











BK


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Everything look OK


Yep.....

brucek


----------

